# Five Buns in the Oven



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Just saw the ultrasound of my Airedale she devil Kasbah. The vet used ultrasound to image 5 little darlings and assured me their could be more.Though she is 4 weeks along couldnt really tell much, if memory serves 6 weeks usually is the no doubt time. just very cool seeing the heads and happy all pups seem about same size.


----------



## Annie Wildmoser (Nov 18, 2012)

Congrats! and good luck : )


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Yep, pretty exciting and keeping my fingers crossed for trouble-free whelping. Which sire did you go with?

T


----------



## Billie Fletcher (May 13, 2013)

Exciting! Be sure to update us with baby terrier photos!


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Had Arthus Von Belle Dona stay with us for a few weeks but my wife thinks she caught my old male smoking a cigarette after Arthus left!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Edward Weiss said:


> Had Arthus Von Belle Dona stay with us for a few weeks but my wife thinks she caught my old male smoking a cigarette after Arthus left!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3y9PE03ttFc


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

You got it only thing missing is the moustache and smoking jacket


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Fingers crossed on the whelping.
I'd love to see more Dales in bite work. A good one can be a serious, badass mofo.......like I need to tell you that.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Your right Bob...just a few days ago in the IPO championships in Germany,Askaban half brother to Rowdy the cattle driving Ive posted about under herding, scored 273 not too shabby
Pic below is from that trial


https://plus.google.com/app/basic/p...photos&sparm=cbp%3D1637ht5vv530f%26sview%3D20


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Lucky 7


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"BIG" congrats! The world is now a better place. :-D:wink:


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Way Cool!!! It will be fun to watch the little darlings grow up.

Congrats!

T


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks T
3 males 4 "gentler sex"?
1 hour old weights 6.5-10 oz
All appear to be gaining 1.5 to 2.0oz per day

Pups were remarkably clean dry and quiet just a few hours after birth so far so good! Mama quite protective but gives me a pass...


----------



## Anthony Taylor (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats on your litter, seems like they're growing very nicely! I have always loved Airedales.


----------



## Billie Fletcher (May 13, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Pups are 1 week now with significant differences in size,two males and 1 female 20% larger than the rest. 
Two females pink and red collar usually most active.
One male, black collar always with his head and neck pinning a smaller pup.
We are real OC recording and journaling everything!





http://youtu.be/Fu7dPzpbTVk


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

looking forward to video updates.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Aint Nature Grand
16 days and motivating around
I know its probably to early to distinguish but some differences in activity and irrtability seem present
Vet remarked during tail docking pups hardly made a sound,his experience with hunting dogs they could be hard heads

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kp0y7Jc33aE


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When possible I always like to see the pups for the first time at 21 or so days. There always seems to be an awakening at that point.
I've never seen a terrier that gave a crap about loosing it's tail. :lol:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice - I miss these guys on the trial field.

Like the Rottweilers, Dobermänner, Giant Schnauzers, Boxers, Berger de Brie, etc., they lent colour to the event.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

There is hope for them back here in the USA on the sport field,but alternative venues and obstacles exist these occur as these big terriers that are all rounders :.
1. Hunt fur or feathers so as the Upland flushers they are pretty good...have mine in a Spaniel Club
2.They are strong swimmers and retrieve even in very cold open water and some are using them as a Lab variant
3.Agility people have discovered some of the high drive German dogs

Finally there is small contigent of people who find working Dog Sports an affront to "their" concept of the Airedale breed,these are not AKC show people but "fur"hunters
Don't want to delve too deeply here but fear biters and world class IPO dogs are all the same to these folks.
Personally I have high hopes as the puppies are placed with good sport people,and if someone backs out a National level competitor has asked for one...fingers crosed


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

it is the same with other hunting/catching type breeds....cant say I blame them though really...many people would like to see breeds displaying the more traditional functionality first, and then delve into more sport work type stuff.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I laugh at all the people that bought JRTs because Eddie on Fraizer and Wishbone were so "cute".
If they only had a clue! ](*,)](*,) :twisted:


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Now the gang of 7 are 25 days old and the rate of development boggles the mind.
Walking climbing and tussling at the food bowl with a few growls for spice.
Still looking for individual behavior differnces and just maybe the begiining of some pack order...one of the girls doesnt take guff offnanybody including the larger males. Wife calls her Dehlilah!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HihyxKzUvpY


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Now the gang of 7 are 25 days old and the rate of development boggles the mind".



All that awakening/awareness developing is what I love about puppies. I never could figure out how some people talk about what a PIA puppies can be. It's like watching explorers discover life on a new planet.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

31 days and rockin'
Boy's got game

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2oTJcM9_D0


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

5 weeks and saga continues
Trying to match pups and new owners
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGfC-Ldzcwg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Great - I've never seen Airedale pups from such young age - loved every minute of it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Almost more fun then watching grankids.......:-o....well....I did say "almost". :grin: :wink:


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

One of the boys has found a new home with a VPG competitor that's 
going to try a Dale ...




Just checkin the place out


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent! What area of the country?


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Bob within 20 miles of your house.
Check 2010 DVG VPG 3 National Champ


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll check that out!


----------

